# Schedule amendments



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I've created an additional thread for last minute schedule changes. So there are now two threads:

*1: SPECIAL THREAD: Schedule Change Alerts* - which is to be used for very late schedule changes which it is very unlikely, or impossible, for TiVo to get updated in time. Such as BBC1/BBC2 swapping programmes for sport coverage - or last minute cancellations or changes in episode.

So if they is a last minute update for today or tomorrow, post it here an subscribers to the thread can get an instant update.

*2: SPECIAL THREAD: EPG Listings & Data Errors* - which is to be used for listing errors which are showing up in the future - after tomorrow. So missing listings or episode errors you spot but have plenty of time to alter the listing editors for a fix.

Please remember that for all the BBC, ITV, Channel 4 and Five channels - it is perfectly normal for the listings to switch to 'To be announced' after Friday of next week.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Interesting to see that the Centre Court tennis was just about getting started at around 7.50pm with the BBC2 programme due to end at 8pm when the highlights start for an hour.

Sue then announced on tv that "we have been told we are unable to broadcast beyond 9pm this evening and so coverage has been switched to the red button".

Somebody actually thinking at BBC scheduling?

It wasn't actually a big match so I doubt if many poeple with non-RED button actually cared.

I wonder if will see another BBC1/BBC2 swap again before the end of the week.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Wed 6pm - BBC1/BBC2 swapping programmes to keep Wimbledon on BBC1.


----------

